# Remove sheet button



## BcBadBoy (Aug 18, 2015)

This app is great! It does a lot more than I thought. Quick question, what does the remove sheet button do on the add drywall screen. When you hit it, it doesn't seem to do anything?


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

The remove sheet button is basically just a fancy delete feature. If you want to delete entry, you can just swipe to the left in the add drywall history part of the screen, but if you have an entry with multiple sheets and want to remove just one sheet from that entry, you can highlight the entry and click on the remove sheet button to remove one of those sheets. Here is a link to a short 2 1/2 minute video that will teach you all the tricks to adding drywall. 
http://systemonesoftwaresolutions.com/portfolio/adding-drywall/

If you don't have two and a half minutes here is a link to a 40 second video showing all 3 ways to remove board from your count.
http://systemonesoftwaresolutions.com/portfolio/add-drywall-history/


----------

